# Let me sketch your rats?



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi all. I just finished the most stressful week of my life, and while things have been settling back to normal, I've been feeling rather artsy. My "art teacher" (I've unfortunately outgrown her, but she still gives me pointers) has been badgering me to refine my style. Since I wanted to practice rats, I figured this is a good place to start. Just post a clear photo of your rat or rats and I'll draw it within a few days; probably going to line with sharpie and color with prismacolor. If this is in the wrong section, please move. Thanks.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Can you do Blaze for me? http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/214/7/e/ratty_rat_by_coffaybunny-d7tgp1a.jpg
Best picture I have of him (Also really old and he is no longer in those living situations ((and never was when i took him in but was in his previous home)))


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

The top or the bottom? Both are rather awkward to put on paper, because of the bars and how you can't see his whole body. If there's no other photo, I can try. c:


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

hmm what about Jojo instead then? http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/232/0/d/jojo_by_coffaybunny-d7vzvfp.jpg


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

How about Doralita?


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

Ooh! I have a few. Do some or all or none!


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

If you want to do any of these, go for it. I'm sure Nibbles would be happy


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

If your still looking then i'd love it if any of these were okay:


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Cyrix said:


> If you want to do any of these, go for it. I'm sure Nibbles would be happy


OMW!! Nibbles is gorgeous!!! 😊😊


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Would love my boys to be sketched!


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Can you do this one please? (If you have the time of course!)

Thanks sweet


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Holy mother of replies. My phone doesn't do page breaks, so bear with me while I try to reply. @Hedgian, I finished Jojo but I have to post it during the day. I take photos with my phone and natural lighting is crucial.  @Sarah424 Do you have any clearer photos? it's a little blurry. @everyone else, gorgeous photos and exactly what I was looking for. But! Because I have very little muse, I can probably only do 1 or 2 a day, so expect a little bit of a wait. For those with multiple pictures, I'll probably do some of yours then move on and come back later when I've done others. Also, might change mediums every now and then. I'm finding prismacolor doesn't lend itself to fur, and sharpie isn't working with my blending style. Might switch to pen and prisma, or just pencil. Anyway, thanks all, I love how many are interested in this. Goodnight. ^.^


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I can't wait to see it, thank you very much ^^


----------



## Rat love (Aug 30, 2014)

My nine year old would LOVE a picture. I think you are going to be very busy or a while and I need to learn how to upload photos. I'll try again on the weekend


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

I will do my best to get a clearer photo, I only have my camera phone and she is a wiggle worm! It's time for Doralita's close up lol


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

If you haven't been overwhelmed with drawings yet, and still have time... how about these two?


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't necessarily need sketches, but if it's art practice you're looking for, here's some more "unusual" poses I've photographed my ratties in... good for perspective/anatomy practice, at least 


















































Maybe some of them aren't SO unusual... and Dovie is a weird looking rat anyway. However, I hope at least one or two of them might catch your eye for good unusual anatomy practice


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

So. I was really unhappy with the first drawing of Jojo (sharpie and prismacolor) so I completely restarted from scratch in pencil. I'm pretty satisfied with it now (but not that background, ew) so I'mma just be done with it. One out of (at least) fifteen done. !
Additionally, I'm pretty rusty. For those of you scrutinizing my blending and anatomy mistakes, YEA I KNOW. I SEE THEM TOO.
Sorry about the shotty picture. If the off-colored background starts to annoy me too much, I'll find a scanner somewhere. Stupid phone.


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

It's amazing, i can't wait to see the others!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

That is amazing! I really wish I could draw. If you have the time/desire, I've always really loved this picture of Nimh.
View attachment 181858

or this one of Isis 
View attachment 181866


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Darn, I missed the boat. I am usually the first to ask for some rat art haha  Looks great though and don't worry about the imperfections! We certainly don't care. The fun is in having a stranger draw your rat in their particular artistic style - it is supposed to be a fun process! Place me on the reserve list for if you ever get done with the previous requests please <3


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Not too late to post! I'm doing math right now, but will draw when I'm done. My mental list of whos next is web, cyrix, web, cyrix, Jess (2x), akarah... And we'll go from there. Not going to do EVERY photo (those with multiples I'm picking my favorites), but if I do more than one for a single person I'll alternate turns with someone else at the same time. If that makes sense?


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

I would love it if you picked Buffy as one of your sketch models! She's my crazy little character that I'm always telling stories about. I hope the picture below will work. I just took it with my iPhone but it's classic Buffy. 

http://flic.kr/p/pLWwRW


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you so much for the drawing!


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

@LittleBird, Buffy is so cute and i love her name too.


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

You could also do Anya if you felt motivated to do so. She's my little clown.

https://flic.kr/p/pLWwRW


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

I think the first drawing you did is amazing! You're very talented!


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Mkay, so I have 16 drawings lined up. I just picked my favorites, but everyone got at least one. Btw Littlebird, Buffy has the exact same look in her eyes that my Ink had. Their colours are totally opposite, but I see her in Buffy's eyes. Makes my heart hurt. :')


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Not sure what my ticket number is but here is a picture of Finn that I would like drawn if at all possible! 










Thanks!


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

I got a better picture, I think! Here's a few, pick whatever is the best one  They are still not great but if she's not bolting across the bed she's on or behind me lol.


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Okay. 18 drawings lined up. XD I'm gonna have to cut it off here, not accepting any more people until further notice. Thank you all so much for your pictures c:


----------



## Raticle_Rats (Oct 8, 2014)

This thread just proves how much rat people love their ratties!! I enjoyed looking at all the cute pictures and can't wait to see them drawn!


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

Tesumph said:


> Mkay, so I have 16 drawings lined up. I just picked my favorites, but everyone got at least one. Btw Littlebird, Buffy has the exact same look in her eyes that my Ink had. Their colours are totally opposite, but I see her in Buffy's eyes. Makes my heart hurt. :')


Was your Ink a little rascal because Buffy is. What I see in her eyes are the wheels turning while she figures out her next adventure. LOL I love her dearly and she keeps me laughing but she also keeps me hopping to make sure she stays safe with all her little escapades. I think she's probably the most intelligent of my girls and stays busy all the time. She needs to be challenged or she gets bored and destructive.


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

That is brilliant Tesumph!! Very well done.


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

@webspinnr, finished one of the two drawings I'm doing for you. Second will come after Nibble's.
I'm trying to do more than one a day, but I draw really slow, and I'm an extreme perfectionist. A full drawing like this takes me 2-4 hours (including time spent watching movies while drawing, haha). But it's good! I love refining my "style," especially since I haven't worked in pencil for months.
On the fence about these backgrounds... Should I leave it white? More detailed? I dunno.


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Love it, especially how you capture the lights reflection in their eyes, i'd love to be able to draw like you!


----------



## Rat-Princess (Oct 19, 2014)

You're a really great artist! You also capture rats really well. Can't wait to see the others. Keep it up!


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

How do you do the whiskers? I love art, and your pictures are so beautiful ;^; 
Sadly I can't draw a lick.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

These are amazing! Haha I wish you were stull taking commitions and I had a great picture of Dean.


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks all! @Pandorascaisse, I use a sharpened eraser. Great tool to have when doing fur. @Zabora, post it! I'll get to it eventually, I just didn't want 5000 pictures to have to choose from and feel bad when I can't keep up. XD


----------



## Snowdazey14 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello These are my recent new rats Barbossa(the solid brown one) and Gibbs(the brown and white one). It would great to see these little guys drawn ^_^. Barbossa is the explorer in their relationship and Gibbs is the cuddler in the relationship, (Just wanted to give you some background about their personalities if you decide to draw them.) Well I can't wait to see how your drawings come out


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Snowdazey14 said:


> Hello These are my recent new rats Barbossa(the solid brown one) and Gibbs(the brown and white one). It would great to see these little guys drawn ^_^. Barbossa is the explorer in their relationship and Gibbs is the cuddler in the relationship, (Just wanted to give you some background about their personalities if you decide to draw them.) Well I can't wait to see how your drawings come out
> View attachment 182290
> View attachment 182298
> View attachment 182306


I absolutely love Gibbs' posture in the second picture! He looks so at ease and loving


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Tesumph said:


> Thanks all! @Pandorascaisse, I use a sharpened eraser. Great tool to have when doing fur. @Zabora, post it! I'll get to it eventually, I just didn't want 5000 pictures to have to choose from and feel bad when I can't keep up. XD


 I never got great shots of him except for my avatar. I will see what I can find for references but if you could pose him that would probably work best lol


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I'd love some of mine! This is Cookie.

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/DSCN0144_zpsacc1e039.jpg.html?sort=3&o=296

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/rats/068_zps9db92fb7.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/rats/085_zpsb5994ce0.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/rats/067_zps1360ea86.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4

I also want ones of my others, but sorting through right now. lots of pics of my babies. lol


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry guys, haven't been feeling too hot the last two days. I plan on drawing tonight but we'll see. Hold your horses. ^^'


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Tesumph said:


> Sorry guys, haven't been feeling too hot the last two days. I plan on drawing tonight but we'll see. Hold your horses. ^^'


 lol take your time. Depending on how it comes out I will get it tattooed along with his paw prints. These are the two I like but I have one of him and bean and marlowe and kaboose on my shoulder at the vet the day he passed but you cant really see him in his entirety as he was on my opposite shoulder.


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

Such great pictures are worth the wait!


----------



## Cashew1992 (May 18, 2012)

Are you still taking photos ?  xx


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Can you put me on the list? One of my guys is not doing too well right now and so I'd love to be able to have him drawn before I have to get him pts... (If he doesn't improve.) I will post pics once there are less people waiting.


----------



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

you can choose whichever you like! This is siri


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

I'd like to give Lesti my spot on the list and switch places with them.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

webspinnr said:


> I'd like to give Lesti my spot on the list and switch places with them.


Oh, no it's okay you can have your spot! Thank you so much for offering but it's fine, I can wait.


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

Nonsense. My ratties are babies. Young hearty and healthy. And the list is so long. I can wait. There's absolutely no rush on mine at all. I insist.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Okay... Thank you so much! But I think that maybe you should PM Tesumph so they know... I wish you and your rats the best of luck! Thanks again!


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh! I just saw that mine was already done! I'm sorry I didn't expect it to be that quick and I didn't keep up! I'm certain they'll get to yours before I get seconds. I'm so embarrassed now.


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

webspinnr said:


> Oh! I just saw that mine was already done! I'm sorry I didn't expect it to be that quick and I didn't keep up! I'm certain they'll get to yours before I get seconds. I'm so embarrassed now.


She can have my spot. My girls are young and healthy and not going anywhere anytime soon. I'm happy to let Lesti go before me.


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

Snowdazey14 said:


> Hello These are my recent new rats Barbossa(the solid brown one) and Gibbs(the brown and white one). It would great to see these little guys drawn ^_^. Barbossa is the explorer in their relationship and Gibbs is the cuddler in the relationship, (Just wanted to give you some background about their personalities if you decide to draw them.) Well I can't wait to see how your drawings come out


Oh boy! Can't believe this! That is exactly the same color and character configuration as my pair!


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

webspinnr said:


> Oh! I just saw that mine was already done! I'm sorry I didn't expect it to be that quick and I didn't keep up! I'm certain they'll get to yours before I get seconds. I'm so embarrassed now.


Oh, no; really it's fine. I can wait anyway. I'm okay. If he does pass before I'm Tesumph gets to me then I will still have pictures. If he hasn't then that's even better and I may have some more to choose from


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

LittleBird said:


> She can have my spot. My girls are young and healthy and not going anywhere anytime soon. I'm happy to let Lesti go before me.


I really appreciate both you and Webspinnr's generosity, but I'm okay. I can wait. Stitch is looking a bit better for the time being, and even if he does deteriorate then I will still have pictures of him. If he doesn't, then I will have even more


----------



## Crazyratlady94 (Sep 14, 2014)

When you're accepting picture again I'd love to have mine drawn. All of your pictures are amazing!


----------

